# Hamburg show April 30 2016



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Hamburg Mobile


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

for people that have been to both the hamburg show and the oaks show, how do they compare? i'm not really interested in anything other than dart frogs. is the hamburg show worth the extra hr of driving or are both shows basically the same? thanks


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Black Jungle is usually at Oaks and not at Hamburg. Hamburg has a variety of other dart frog vendors. Hamburg is hands down the best reptile and amphibian event in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Hamburg typically has a lot more frogs, but I'm biased as I vend there. 
I'll have ~20 different types of dart frogs there tomorrow. Check them out at www.frogsnthings.com


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D.
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
215.536.2407
[email protected]
www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Michael Shrom said:


> Black Jungle is usually at Oaks and not at Hamburg. Hamburg has a variety of other dart frog vendors. Hamburg is hands down the best reptile and amphibian event in Pennsylvania.


Hamburg was great. It looks like I'll be at Oaks on May 21 also.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

hamburg really was great. thanks for convincing me to go. i'll be at the oaks show too since it isnt that far.


----------

